# VAG 16955 - Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal - intractable problem



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi,
sorry for my bad english, i am not from UK 
and i dont know, where I had to place this topic 

i have big intractable problem
my EPC still shinning

on VAG is error: 16955 Brake Light Switch (F): Implausible Signal 

i am looking on internet, ross tech, everywhere but problem is intractable

i had made:
i check connector - i think is ok, I "measured" 11,89 V (this is ok, think)
i replaced new Fuse 
Replace ALL new Brake Light Bulbs
Replace NEW Brake Switch

after all i deleted error on VAG
but EPC is still shinnig ...

one detail: when I go long time without braking then EPC is off, but after stepping on the brake pedal EPC is shining again

i dont know, where can be still mistake ...
can someone help me?

thx Adam


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would suggest trying the VAG-COM forum. Post a full auto scan.


----------



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, i give thread still there


----------

